
Go in Debian - beliu
https://about.sourcegraph.com/go/gophercon-2018-go-in-debian
======
tacticus
Video is out now as well
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQNWrFw2bQw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQNWrFw2bQw)

------
shakna
> Debian Go packaging team — 64 volunteers. Anyone can contribute; no formal
> status needed. Don't need to be a Debian project member, even.

As the team have abandoned the usual team set up for Debian, I wonder what
effect that has upon the rigour of the packages they produce, and whether this
informal arrangement can continue to scale as the call for more volunteers.

Is it successful only because of key players? Will it fall apart when they
move on?

~~~
jkaplowitz
This is consistent with the usual Debian workflow nowadays. It's been a long
time since only Debian developers could usefully contribute. Most new Debian
developers these days have already contributed a bunch.

One can get a guest account on Debian's gitlab instance, salsa.debian.org, and
be granted various rights. One's merge requests can find their way into
packages. Eventually one can be granted permission to upload specific
packages, and then later apply for full membership.

There are also non-uploading Debian developers with full access to participate
in every other way - not everyone focuses on packaging.

Compared to when I became a Debian developer in 2001, the typical process to
full membership is way more gradual, but the process to first contribution is
much faster and simpler. Good tradeoff.

~~~
chungy
Can this apply for submitting new packages as well? The process (at least the
old process) as dissuaded me from doing just that.

~~~
jkaplowitz
Mostly yes. For new packages, an existing Debian developer has to do the
initial upload, after reviewing your work. Once the package is in the archive
and they're confident enough with your work, you can receive package-specific
permission for subsequent uploads.

There is a bit of bureaucracy the first time you want package-specific upload
permission, but mainly to vouch for you in a lightweight way, to validate your
identity, and to agree to Debian's various policies.

[https://wiki.debian.org/DebianMaintainer](https://wiki.debian.org/DebianMaintainer)

But proposing merge requests via salsa can happen without any of that even if
your contributions will end up in new packages.

